# Shred Soles?



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

I ran them for a season and they seemed to bother my feet a lot. Cramped up quite a bit. I'm not sure if it was due to the high arch or the canting but I could not ride with them. I switched over to remind insoles and so far so good.


----------



## Taskmaster (May 16, 2012)

I was thinking about these too but i'm already rocking 390 Bosses with the canted pads in.....extreme canting???


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

I have shred soles in my Malamutes and really like 'em:thumbsup:


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Love Shredsoles! Been shredding with them for a couple years in Flow "The One" coilers. Combined with a wedgie 2.0 footbed my knees thank me after a long day.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you have the option for 1.5 cants in your bindings or no canting then you should be ok with the canting in the footbeds, and shred soles are a good product. Otherwise Reminds are killer and very well developed.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I got my Medic Reminds this week, been wearing them to work for 4 days and they are fucking awesome! I have extreme pronation from my ankles all the way to my hips that was mostly corrected as a toddler but since wrecking my ankles the last couple seasons, the pronation was becoming exaggerated and causing me alot of problems. The last 4 days I have been walking straight, my ankle has hurt like 1/2 a time instead of 50, these things are fucking sweet. Already carpetboarded in them, fit in my boots perfect can't wait to get them on snow!

I'm so getting like 6 pairs of these things and the replacement liners whenever mine give out.

REMIND INSOLES - Comfort, One Foot At A Time


----------



## Giannis (Oct 20, 2011)

I had shred soles for a season. They are generally good, but the arch support is a bit flismy.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

45 bucks for insoles only? 
For 85 i can buy fully moldablt palau liner.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

TLN said:


> 45 bucks for insoles only?
> For 85 i can buy fully moldablt palau liner.


I see nothing that says Palau's come with a supportive footbed. This isn't about liner fit, its about supporting the foot. And I don't care if you spend even $4000 on a liner, if your foot isn't being supported it wont matter.


----------

